# Commuter Film Coming in Jan. 2018



## Rover (Oct 22, 2017)

A movie titled The Commuter starring Liam Neeson will debut in Jan. of 2018.

I'm no expert on the movie, but IMDB indicates it was filmed in four locations:

Sacramento, California, USA

New York City, New York, USA

Pinewood Studios, Iver Heath, Buckinghamshire, England, UK

Surrey, England, UK

So, the actual stations and trains sets used are unknown to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Den9BuwI7GI


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hmmm... doesn't resemble my commute!


----------



## MattW (Oct 22, 2017)

Well I'm pretty sure I saw NJT Arrows, NJT Comets/MNRR Shoreliners, NJT MLVs, Amfleets and maybe an M7.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 23, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Hmmm... doesn't resemble my commute!


Ha! Mine neither. But I guess it would be hard to make a 2-hour Hollywood movie out of a "normal" commute.

Scene 1: Boards train

Scene 2: Train moves

Scene 3: Train stops at next station

Scene 4: Train moves

Scene 5: Train waits in siding for late outbound train

Scene 6: Train moves again...

Etc.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 23, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... doesn't resemble my commute!
> ...


They'd call that a "documentary".


----------



## jebr (Oct 24, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... doesn't resemble my commute!
> ...


However, if it's an intercity train, Norway makes a show out of it.






The seven-hour episode is also available on Netflix.


----------



## Rover (Oct 24, 2017)

fairviewroad said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... doesn't resemble my commute!
> ...


Gonna have to wait for the Director's Cut Extended Version with Deleted Scenes for that one!







jebr said:


> However, if it's an intercity train, Norway makes a show out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pluto Channel on Roku has the Slow TV Ch.437 where you can watch the 7 hour version.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 24, 2017)

Eh, my theater of choice had been apologizing for the movies that have been coming out recently. This doesn't look like it will change his mind.


----------



## reppin_the_847 (Jan 15, 2018)

Rover said:


> A movie titled The Commuter starring Liam Neeson will debut in Jan. of 2018.
> 
> I'm no expert on the movie, but IMDB indicates it was filmed in four locations:
> 
> ...


According to the articles I've seen online, the story is supposed to take place aboard a Metro North train departing Manhattan (NYC) on up north to Poughkeepsie along the Hudson line.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2018)

IIRC there was a CTV show that was set on a Go Transit commuter car, and the show was timed out to match the length of the commute in question.

(I wonder if the train was ever late to accommodate a reduced commercial schedule?)


----------

